# Backyard Mechanics Build Their Own Electric Cars



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Lets be honest here. How many home EV related stories have we seen here before the mention of a DIY project like this. Now how many stories have we seen about the volt in the last 6 months? Am I the only one that find this incredibly sad?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

You and I don't have the PR forces of GM. 

I think it's interesting that these sort of stories make it to local news outlets very often, and have for decades.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

TX_Dj said:


> You and I don't have the PR forces of GM.


I stand corrected. You may rest your case


----------



## Cornelius (Sep 15, 2007)

We had a nice interview with the reporter from the St. Petersburg Times last week. He met us at Black Bay Technologies, where our local EV club meets the first Saturday of each month. The reporter looked at the EV Motorcycles that Black Bay builds, saw a member's plug-in Prius, and drove my S-10. When the article was published, we all thought he did a pretty fair job reporting about us and the other EV builders.

There may be a followup article on the owner of the plug-in Prius, who also has the largest residential solar photovoltaic system in the Tampa Bay area.


----------

